# Advice on buying a bow



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Stern said:


> Hi. I am planning on buying a compund bow but I'm not sure what kind of specs i should look for. i'm 5'7" and 130lbs if that helps in determining what kind of bow I should get. thanks in advance


First one?

Three words;

QUALITY PRO SHOP

:nod:​


----------



## SA_Rob (Mar 16, 2007)

probably more than going to a quality pro shop... is going to a few quality pro shops. every archery tech and salesman (myself included) is going to tell you why the bows they sell are the best in the business... but each one should also know that the best bow for YOU is the one that fits you best. take the time to visit with different dealers. shoot as many different bows as you can, and make the decision based on how the bow felt in your hands.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Stern. Try several bows from several dealers.  Have fun here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

SA_Rob said:


> probably more than going to a quality pro shop... is going to a few quality pro shops. every archery tech and salesman (myself included) is going to tell you why the bows they sell are the best in the business... but each one should also know that the best bow for YOU is the one that fits you best. take the time to visit with different dealers. shoot as many different bows as you can, and make the decision based on how the bow felt in your hands.


And :yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk SA Rob. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

hey there, welcome to AT!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT.. Enjoy


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

just a guess for specs... look into bows 50-60lb range


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!:smile:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

There are alot of good bows out there, it's best to buy from a place where you can shoot the bows before you buy. Welcome to Archerytalk!


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome. Think about a Jennings Reliant, very smooth,shock free, and shoots as good as bows that cost alot more. Ive owened mine since April of last year and i love it i wouldnt give it up for anything.


----------

